# Do you ever feel guilty for buying books?



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

I am a man on a mission.

While in the USA I am trying to buy books for the next 4 years. I have spent almost 400USD in the last 3 months.

Now, I feel guilty.

These are theological books and commentaries, but WOW, that's a lot of change! 

I was even trying to figure out how to buy a cheaper present for my son's birthday next month in order to add an extra volume, no kidding, yesterday (of course, he likes bugs the best, which are FREE, so thank God for cheap kids).

Do any of you agonize over spending decisions on books?


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Aug 29, 2009)

No


----------



## regener8ed (Aug 29, 2009)

When lying on our deathbeds, the last thing we will feel guilty for are our efforts to get closer to God. Good books, by godly authors are an essential part of our relationship with our Lord and Savior, and our understanding of His word. Without understanding, how can we be a blessing to those that we were called to bless? God has unlimted resources. If He has chosen to give you the resources to bless others, why feel guilty? Jesus loves you Perg. Stop trippin.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay, I'll stop tripping and buy that commentary set. And I just bought my son an ant farm and caught him a turtle, so he's covered too.


----------



## regener8ed (Aug 29, 2009)

My wife and I have a Turtle. Actually, she's a russian tortoise We named her Shelly. She likes to eat broccoli.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

My turtle is less refined. We scooped him from a river during a canoe trip. His name is Mr. Turtle, and he eats detritus and bugs.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 29, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I am a man on a mission.



For a man on a mission you seem to spend a lot of time asking questions...



> While in the USA I am trying to buy books for the next 4 years. I have spent almost 400USD in the last 3 months.
> 
> Now, I feel guilty.
> 
> These are theological books and commentaries, *but WOW, that's a lot of change!*



Not really. 



> I was even trying to figure out how to buy a cheaper present for my son's birthday next month in order to add an extra volume, no kidding, yesterday (of course, he likes bugs the best, which are FREE, so thank God for cheap kids).



Ok... maybe you _are_ cheap.



> Do any of you agonize over spending decisions on books?



Yes. Because books aren't everything.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

Ben, how many questions SHOULD I ask?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 29, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Ben, how many questions SHOULD I ask?



Being "on a mission" is a term we use to refer to being of singular focus with an urgent and intense sense of accomplishing "the mission" in as expeditious a manner as possible.

In that case, you should be asking _none_ because spending time coming up with questions about everything under the sun seems to imply that your mind and energy are not singularly focused, as it would be if you were - as you say - a "man on a mission."

Less time talking, more time doing.

Now, hut hut!


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol I'm still laughing at the fact you called your little N a cheap kid. 

So long as it's read, the more the better. That's my rule.

Actually have you considered buying digital formats? If you have the solars set up you should be able to use a notebook? This will save you a TON of change


----------



## Igor (Aug 29, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I have spent almost 400USD in the last 3 months.


And that's all? Approx. $130 a month? No reason to feel guilty, I think!
Remember the poor Scholar from the Chaucer's The Canterbury Tales:

_But upon books and learning he would spend
All he was able to obtain from friends. _


----------



## bookslover (Aug 29, 2009)

Sometimes I feel guilty for buying books and then not reading them.


----------



## Andres (Aug 29, 2009)

Perhaps you could look for other ways to get the books or even the knowledge without actually purchasing the books? For myself, my budget does not allow me to purchase all the books I would want. I have responsibility first to provide for my household, and secondly I have some obligations to debts (student loans from myself and wife). Thirdly, my wife is in currently in grad school so extra monies are rather tight. 
My solution is to check out many books from my library. I realize that for some of the older works, the library may not have them but you can always try interlibrary loan. 
Another solution is to try to find free books online. Obviously these may not be as handy as having the physical hard copy in hand, but to be able to read some is better than nothing! Finally, could you borrow or set up some type of trading system with another friend or colleague? Just some suggestions as to how to maybe defray the cost a little.

Finally, to answer your question, I think you should only feel guilty if your book budget is taking away from other financial obligations, such as providing for your family. this does not seem to be your case, so you are okay in my opinion! Happy reading!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 29, 2009)

Sometimes I do. I have spent a good chunk of change the last two years on books and it seems a bit habitual. Maybe I need a book on my behavior?! Hmmm

Seriously, I agree with the thought of, If I havent read all I have then perhaps some guilt and I have not read all the volumes to date.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is my thing: I could NEVER actually spend $150 on a Bible when knowing that I could buy a $20 one and spend the rest on others to pass out. Now the question is, do you really need those books. That's a question I am asking myself about some of the books I have purchased. I bought them with full intention to read them and never did. But if you are going to, shop around for the cheapest price. What is the point of spending $50 dollars more on a commentary set simply because it is a "50th anniversary edition" which usually only changes the look not the content. In my humble opinion, that is being poor steward of Gods money.

-----Added 8/29/2009 at 07:47:25 EST-----

Final Example: I purchased Finally Alive in print even after owning it in a digital copy just to have it to put on my bookshelf (pride and folly I know). I am going to give that copy away though because, someone needs 1 more than I need 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2009)

400 bucks in 3 months? How little do you read?

3 months x 4 weeks x one book a week x $30 per book = $360 spent on books that you have already read. I thought that you were trying to get stuff for the next 4 years?


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 29, 2009)

I discovered that I spent around $250 last month alone. That is probably too much. It was certainly frivolous spending of course (a good chunk of that was commentaries for a new preaching series, which is a year or more investment; some was for a class in October), but it occurred to me that my shelf is sufficiently stocked and I probably need to cut back the rest of the year.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 29, 2009)

There is room for sin with regard to purchasing books as much as with anything else. Self-denial, discipline, realism, a mortification of pride, of idle curiosity, of the desire to strive about vain words, of the desire to be fashionable and up-to-date and of possessiveness are all necessary. Many times we say that we need to know or be up on this or that, and it isn't true at all. We have no such need.

And there is no fixed sum up to which is OK and beyond which is indulgence.

That said, though, for anyone who is engaged in intellectual pursuits for their vocation, or enjoys intellectual pursuits as their primary recreation, or is convinced that gaining a certain kind of knowledge is necessary and profitable for their personal growth, books are tools. There are many people, of course, who are like a dilettante craftsman with a lavish workshop and no completed projects: they buy things that would be really useful to someone who had the background and commitment to profit from them, and then they just sit and moulder. It's absurd to buy a grand piano so your kid can take one year of lessons and decide he has no musical talent whatever: if you are a concert pianist, however, a grand piano is quite a reasonable investment. Now your vocation does require you to use your intellect constantly, and so you need to be equipped with the appropriate instruments, _as long as you will use them_. So if they will be of profit and enjoyment to you personally, to your family through you, and will help you in the ministry, then you should not feel guilty for paying what they cost (as long as you have the funds available). Of course, you should be doing your best to make sure you get the best tools, the ones that will last and perform their job well for many years to come (and that's where asking questions comes in). You may not need to understand the economic background of Aquinas' _Summa_, but you do need books that will help in opening the Scriptures for your own instruction, edification and profit, and to assist you to make things as plain as possible to those whom you will have to teach. And this is your providential opportunity to acquire those tools, so go for it with zest:
Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping
Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 29, 2009)

Mechanics, Doctors, and Carpenters all need their tools. Pretty much every profession or job requires some sort of tools. Pastors need their books. Nothing to feel guilty about. My only struggle is deciding if I really _need_ the particular book.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 29, 2009)

We govern our household spending by a line item budget. In that budget, we each get $20/week pocket money. If I sock that away for a few weeks/months, I can get whatever I want, books included. There is no regret that it could be used for ____________, because that was covered under a different line item.


----------



## wmc1982 (Aug 29, 2009)

You could use paperbackswap.com if you have some books you have already read and don't mind getting rid of.


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 29, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I am a man on a mission.
> 
> While in the USA I am trying to buy books for the next 4 years. I have spent almost 400USD in the last 3 months.
> 
> ...


No, because a good portion of them I'll give to someone or let them borrow.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you actually read them, Perg, or do you buy them just to make a good-looking shelf?

$400 for a jungle-dweller doesn't seem like much for 4 years. Just no more Osteen, OK?


----------



## Curt (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, I still feel somewhat guilty when I spend money on books. What causes more guilt, however, is taking time to read them. After all these years in ministry, and with the intellectual understanding that reading is part of my job, I still get those feelings when I settle in to read, instead of....


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

Kevin said:


> 400 bucks in 3 months? How little do you read?
> 
> 3 months x 4 weeks x one book a week x $30 per book = $360 spent on books that you have already read. I thought that you were trying to get stuff for the next 4 years?



I usually buy 10 dollar books, so that makes me slightly more literate than your initial equation. Although, most are for shipping overseas. I have only been reading about 1 book per week, and buying many more than that.

-----Added 8/29/2009 at 01:33:42 EST-----



kvanlaan said:


> Do you actually read them, Perg, or do you buy them just to make a good-looking shelf?
> 
> $400 for a jungle-dweller doesn't seem like much for 4 years. Just no more Osteen, OK?



Actually, I like to look smart, so I buy the biggest books and leave them all on the shelves. Appearances is half the battle, right? 

I just bought 400 more USD in books, for 800 USD within 4 months. Does that change your opinion?

-----Added 8/29/2009 at 01:35:17 EST-----



Rich Koster said:


> We govern our household spending by a line item budget. In that budget, we each get $20/week pocket money. If I sock that away for a few weeks/months, I can get whatever I want, books included. There is no regret that it could be used for ____________, because that was covered under a different line item.



I haven't had a successful budget in 4 years. Overseas, all my "line items" would vanish if sick people were at my door. But this occurs less here, and so now I have more pocket money.

-----Added 8/29/2009 at 01:36:26 EST-----

p.s. also, remember that I live off of "support" and working people give generously to help me get by. Thus, I have to give a greater account for the use of my money.


----------



## charliejunfan (Aug 29, 2009)

I only feel guilty when I don't read the books that I buy.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 29, 2009)

charliejunfan said:


> I only feel guilty when I don't read the books that I buy.



That reminds me of an issue of Banner of Truth some years back, in which some remarkable woman's letter to the editor, wherein she said she never allowed herself to buy a book until she had read her previous purchase.

I marvelled at such discipline!


----------



## Igor (Aug 29, 2009)

As for me, I buy for myself a lot of books, but don't necessarily read them all from cover to cover - sometimes I just read a particular chapter (or a few chapters) I am interested in right now (it is a novel that you must read from the beginning to the end) and then put it off for a while and get to another book. Or just use it as a reference.


----------



## CNJ (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is an idea for your next purchase.  You can buy it for your wife and mother for Christmas so you don't feel so guilty about the $400. 

I am taking preorders for my new book *Getting Off the Niceness Treadmill* during the month of September only. The cost is $10 plus shipping. Books will be a limited run and will be distributed at the end of November. After September the price will be higher, and you may need to wait for the book to be reprinted. My pastor edited it for Reformed theology.

Check it out and PM me if interested. Getting Off the Niceness Treadmill


----------



## chbrooking (Aug 29, 2009)

All these chastisements you are receiving lead me to think that some here might buy YOU books. I could probably be persuaded to chip in. After all, we do want the feet of those bringing good news to be firmly grounded in truth, don't we?


----------



## historyb (Aug 29, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I am a man on a mission.
> 
> While in the USA I am trying to buy books for the next 4 years. I have spent almost 400USD in the last 3 months.
> 
> ...


Yes I do, even when I buy the cheapish 4 dollar books


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

Ha, thanks, but I've got to be a missionary, not a MOOCHionary. I am not lacking and so priorities need to be towards those that are lacking. The fact that I have several hundreds dollars possible for me to spend says that we need to prioritize other people who cannot even possibly spend this amount due to large house mortages and failing jobs in a rough economy.

-----Added 8/29/2009 at 04:24:16 EST-----



CNJ said:


> Here is an idea for your next purchase.  You can buy it for your wife and mother for Christmas so you don't feel so guilty about the $400.
> 
> I am taking preorders for my new book *Getting Off the Niceness Treadmill* during the month of September only. The cost is $10 plus shipping. Books will be a limited run and will be distributed at the end of November. After September the price will be higher, and you may need to wait for the book to be reprinted. My pastor edited it for Reformed theology.
> 
> Check it out and PM me if interested. Getting Off the Niceness Treadmill



Yes, but I don't want to get off any nice-ness treadmill; I would like to become nicer. Nice-ness is not a problem that I want to purge, it is a goal that I only occasionally reach consistently.


----------



## Romans 8 Verse 28 (Aug 29, 2009)

regener8ed said:


> My wife and I have a Turtle. Actually, she's a russian tortoise We named her Shelly. She likes to eat broccoli.



Speaking of turtles, I currently have four water turtles. I have two Red Ear Sliders, one Yellow Belly Slider, and one Razorback Musk. 

Now with that said, it's about time for me to feed them today.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

My daughter takes our turtle for a ride in her little plastic wheelbarrow. She is right now doing so. She forgot to put on pants, so she is walking her wheelbarrow with the turtle inside without any clothes on.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 29, 2009)

It's become soooo easy to buy books with Amazon, so I sometimes question my purchases. My husband is very patient with me. 

Are these modern authors? So much of the good historical theological writings are available through E4 group, online etc. Just seems like it would be easier for you to transport too -- even a Kindle? Although I don't know how good their theological selection would be. (Hey, I just spent another $200 for you. Maybe I'm a lousy influence.)


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

I like more current commentaries and live authors. E4 is good, but most CD-ROM commentaries are Matthew Henry, Poole, etc, when I want something more newer and exegetical. The Baker Exegetical Commentaries are impressive.


----------



## jogri17 (Aug 29, 2009)

Those of us who do not live in the US or UK (even in Canada) pay much more for the books because of shipping especially if we want to buy from Christian sites where the prices are cheaper (monergism, ref. heritagebooks, cbd, cumberland etc..). I could in theory pay nearly half of the total cost just to ship to Québec city which is about 1-2 hours north from the highest point in Maine.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 29, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I like more current commentaries and live authors. E4 is good, but most CD-ROM commentaries are Matthew Henry, Poole, etc, when I want something more newer and exegetical. The Baker Exegetical Commentaries are impressive.



When it comes to book authors, the deader the better! 

Just kidding. But I'm sure someone will agree with me anyway.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 29, 2009)

No, not for buying books.

Cigars? Yes.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

Rich, If you bought and used 400 USD worth of cigars in 2 months, your 2-mile run time would undoubtedly decrease dramatically I would venture to guess!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 29, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Rich, If you bought and used 400 USD worth of cigars in 2 months, your 2-mile run time would undoubtedly decrease dramatically I would venture to guess!



Umm, yes. Except that our PFT's are 3 miles long. I could easily smoke 400 USD of cigars in a day and still run 2 miles.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

ha.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 29, 2009)

> I like more current commentaries and live authors.



Heathen.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 29, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> I like more current commentaries and live authors. E4 is good, but most CD-ROM commentaries are Matthew Henry, Poole, etc, when I want something more newer and exegetical. The Baker Exegetical Commentaries are impressive.



Now _that_ is something to feel guilty about.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 29, 2009)

You book snobs! Solomon told us not to long for the good old days. God is raising up some of the best writers NOW! Powdered wigs need not equate with greater theological prowess. Gimme some stuff written post-1990.


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, I did *once* buy an audio book for about $60 and I felt bad about that especially when about 2 months later I found the same book/narrator for about $7 when I joined a book club!!! But otherwise........no


----------



## matt01 (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't feel guilty, but then it has been a long time since I could spend any money on books.


----------



## ericknowsChrist (Aug 30, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Do any of you agonize over spending decisions on books?



No!! Goodness no! Sometimes I do spend too much as far as our household budget goes, but generally this is not a issue as we sacrifice elsewhere to give us the freedom to spend $ on books, and yes we try to be frugal in our book buying. Given the choice of splurging on a nice dinner out or having that money to blow at Amazon.com or a brick & mortar bookstore, my wife and I will choose the bookstore 9 times out of 10. Change  is collected and then taken to the grocery store change counter kiosk - no fee is charged if you take your "cash" in the form of a "gift card" for one of several sponsors of those kiosks; Amazon.com is one of the sponsors!! Any guesses as to where our "change" goes? 



Pergamum said:


> While in the USA I am trying to buy books for the next 4 years. I have spent almost 400USD in the last 3 months.
> 
> Now, I feel guilty.
> 
> These are theological books and commentaries, but WOW, that's a lot of change!



$400 for all the books you are going to read over the next FOUR YEARS?! 

I probably don't want to know how much my wife and I spend on books very year. We get Amazon.com deliveries almost weekly - I would not be shocked to learn that on average we get 50 Amazon.com deliveries a year. Other folks have new entertainment centers, boats atvs, and other toys. We have books. I would guess _at least_ several percent of my gross income goes to books or similar media. (_Downloaded an audio version of a Piper book this week, and last week I ordered the documentaries The Monstrous Regiment of Women and Shaky Town_.) 

The last time I went to the Shepherd's conference (I missed it this year) I spent about $300 on books If I recall correctly. 



wmc1982 said:


> You could use paperbackswap.com if you have some books you have already read and don't mind getting rid of.



Nooo!! Okay - I have a bunch of old paperbacks from many decades ago sitting in boxes in my basement - those I should get on paperbackswap.com to get some more theology and commentary books. But when it comes to my theology books, either I liked it and want to keep it, or I will give it to someone the other option is the book was nonsense, non-glorifying, heretical or other gross problems, which case I sure don't want to pass it along to someone else. (paperbackswap or otherwise)


----------



## Matthew1034 (Aug 30, 2009)

If you've purchased more books than you can read in four years it may be out of moderation, and if out of moderation then guilt may be in order.

(I realize $400 isn't a lot of money when it comes to buying books.)


----------



## py3ak (Aug 30, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> You book snobs! Solomon told us not to long for the good old days.


When Shakespeare was still alive he was better than his predecessors. Now that he's dead, he's still better than his successors. In other words, it's not a matter of when a person lived, it's a question of the quality of their writings. And a lot of times garbage doesn't get reprinted, so in some ways the process of time has helped with sifting wheat from chaff. 



Pergamum said:


> God is raising up some of the best writers NOW!


How would you know that? Unless you've read everything, it seems that this can only be a deduction from a theory of continuous improvement.



Pergamum said:


> Powdered wigs need not equate with greater theological prowess.


There were a lot of writers with powdered wigs whose snufftaking appears to have made their brains molt.



Pergamum said:


> Gimme some stuff written post-1990.


Does something have to be post-1990 to be good or great? Look, I know you worry about blind spots and things you don't see simply because of your culture. Well, that same thing works with regard to your time. If you _only_ read post-1990 stuff how will the assumptions of your time ever get challenged?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 30, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > You book snobs! Solomon told us not to long for the good old days.
> ...



You've shot down my arguments. But, I still like newer stuff too, maybe because I've been focusing on dead guys for some time now. 

Yes, speaking of your comment about age sifting the wheat from the chaff, do you think this leads to the romanticism of the past?


----------



## Megan Mozart (Aug 30, 2009)

You should invest in an ebook reader. I highly recommend the Kindle (We had 2 of them... but my husband left one in a bumpy motorcycle and then took apart the other one in order to fix it). The books are cheaper (Newer ones are 9.99 and the rest are usually less) and you don't have to lug them all around.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 30, 2009)

Let's give this a rest until the Lord's day is over. Remind a moderator to reopen it.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 31, 2009)

It's not that the sifting is done to perfection. It's just that if Boethius, Aquinas, Calvin, Goodwin and Spurgeon all read and profited from Augustine, it's extremely probable that Augustine is profitable.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Aug 31, 2009)

Is it possible to covet theology books?


----------

